# Walker's glen rebuild....comming soon...



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah...had to give up the basement...heading for the two car garage and a bit of necessitated layout changes...

She came apart easily as planned...

Got the summer to rebuild and get ready for next season...

Will be posting build pics in this thread.

Walker's Glen 1 lives on in my photos

Looks like we'll have quite a few rebuilds going on at the same time...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bitter/Sweet....*

Any ideas on what Walker's will look like next time Crimmy? nd


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Form follows function.....

I'll be following the same type of set up.....keep the marshaling away from the driver stations on the other side of the table....

I should be able to actually lengthen the track by quite a bit from the previous 105 ft...part of the table will have to be more narrow to run the full length into the workshop and keep the table about 20 ft long ,but I'll be able to add a LARGE section (5x12) to make the table a long , fat "L"...

I have even been toying with the idea of actually building two layouts on the table...As I still have enough tyco to do about 100' 4 lane (mid ohio) in addition to the tomy I bought for walkers glen...maybe a highway running around the "race track"....I could then play with all my old stuff and semi-s and stuff as there wouldnt be any banks on the "highway"...I dunno...Tables first..then a bunch of mock ups...

Fortunatly the way I built the first one means I'll be re-using most, if not all, of the materials (foam ,luan, retaining walls, even the track borders)..

I'm just amazed at how well it went together the first time...how everything worked out..and how it came apart...

If you were to look at a cross section..the track was built like a lasagna...wood base, layer of foam...layer of luan...next terrace..layer of foam...layer of luan etc...A few strategic screws to pin it...and I just let it float instead of gluing each layer down to the next...then the track was secured to the luan with #4 screws and walls and scenery white glued in place...

I like this as the white glue held stuff good...yet it was really easy to wiggle stuff a few times and remove it...I was able to save ALL my foam track borders and retaining walls....I did pitch the fabric coverng used as fuax grass, gravel, and sand...and a few of the wiring cables will be chucked as I have a whole roll of the 14/2 conductor, and the 14/3 conductor cables are all long enough to reuse...WOOT!


Once I Pulled the track and the table sides...I just lifted everything back off in reverse order (after finding all the hidden pin screws )....

The biggest pain in the butt is all the trips bring stuff back up from the basement...sure doesnt look like much in a big pile...:freak:

I will definately be using the same type of construction on the next build :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well....Reality tempers desire...

I cant give up as much of the garage as I would have liked ....looks like I will have drop the "L" to stick with streching the current 5' x 20' layout to a 5' x 24' layout :tongue:

So I will just be pretty much redoing the current layout and stretching it in a few spots to fit on a longer table...rather anti-climatic I suppose...But it will go back together faster re-using everything in a simular footprint anyways...


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a new new and improved Walkers Glenn is coming. Being able to recycle most if not all of your old layout is too cool.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmmmm....Lasagna....Mmmmm


----------



## bmwm1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve, I don't remember anyone serving lasagna at a race before. Maybe perfect for the 400th race in AMSRA history. Set the bar high right off the bat. (This is a good way to start your title defense also.):jest:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

My first title defense after 22 years. I made rules that I couldn't win with; therefore *YOU* should pay homage by making the lasagna. :hat:


----------



## bmwm1 (Feb 16, 2009)

amsra said:


> My first title defense after 22 years. I made rules that I couldn't win with; therefore *YOU* should pay homage by making the lasagna. :hat:


steve, maybe you could get the nice italian boy, Turner to do it. he likes to pay homage to you!!:thumbsup:  I just don't think that I could do you justice. but then again, you, meatless lasagna, maybe the same thing!!:tongue:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

let's get this thing back on track--Crimm's track. How's the move going?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Eh....tables are up.....luckey I didnt get farther...found a small roof leak...ew...

Things on hold for now...just till I get the stuff I need to fix the roof..


----------

